# redémarrage d'ung5 bi-pro 2ghz



## apple5 (29 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,
je viens de sauver un g5 bi-pro de 2ghz qui allait etre jeter à la déchetterie par son propriétaire parce qu' il ne fonctionnait plus du apparemment à l'alim H.S , sans disque dur, sans les gros ventillateurs arrière et la trappe transparente.
j' ai changé l' alimentation, mis un disque neuf formaté avec macdrive sur mon pc au format HFS+, je suis en attente de recevoir la trappe transparence et les ventillateurs d' occasions.
Le problème c' est que je n'ai pas les cd d' installation d'origine et je ne sais pas où les trouver.j'ai cherché sur le boncoin et ebay mais rien pour le moment.

si quelqu'un a une piste!!!


----------



## apple5 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,
personne n' a ces fameux disques que se soit une copie ou original!!
ça m 'étonne:mouais:


----------



## Onmac (31 Octobre 2011)

Tu ne peux pas demandé de copie, c'est illégal comme tu le sais bien je pense. 
Tu peux toujours acheter la version universel dit "retrail"
Version universel

Tu peux installer Léopard avec un boost de RAM, ton G5, sera parfait pour de la bureautique de base peut-être même un peu de toshop


----------



## apple5 (31 Octobre 2011)

j' ai une copie Mac OSX Leopard version 10.5 noir n°2Z691 6037A que j'avais faite à l' époque de mon mac pro.Le problème c' est que je ne me souvient plus de la procédure d'installation sachant que le g5 est vierge et je me demande si le lecteur fonctionne et je suis meme pas sur que le dvd aussi.


----------



## Onmac (1 Novembre 2011)

Tu as un 2e Mac ? 
Tu graves l'image avec ton second mac sur un DVD et tu démarres sur DVD avec ton G5. 
Sinon-->Achat du DVD


----------



## apple5 (3 Novembre 2011)

je n' ai qu'un seul mac.
où trouver un dvd d' occasion pas trop chère.


----------



## Onmac (3 Novembre 2011)

Sur des sites d'occasion comme eBay, le bon coin etc... 

A toi de voir, vérifie a ce que le DVD soit bien en *NOIR* S'il n'est pas noir, laisse tomber l'installe !


----------



## apple5 (13 Novembre 2011)

ma copie de DVD est bien de couleur noir, mais refuse d' etre reconnue, donc il faut que j' envisage l'achat du DVD noir.
D'origine c'est quel système qui est installé au cas ou je trouverais  des DVD original pour mon G5 bi-pro


----------



## apple5 (19 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
çà y est il fonctionne, j'ai trouvé les DVD originaux sur le site 2G .
J'ai fait la mise à jour à partir du DVD OSX Panther 10.4.8 -->10.4.11


----------



## KERRIA (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

..je dois dire bravo à APPLE5....le bipro 2x2 est bien sur peut être "dépassé" mais c'est une bonne machine qui encaissera 10.5 sans broncher ....


----------



## apple5 (19 Novembre 2011)

c' est bien mon attention de mettre le 10.5 léopard et de gonfler la mémoire à son maximum et de mettre le DD de mon ancien pc de 1TO en sauvegarde si il n' est pas trop gros pour le mac et voir dans l' avenir si il reste convenable à l' utilisation.Déja avec le peu qu'il y a dedans je le trouve plus rapide au démarrage que mon pc.


----------

